# Hello from Southern Missouri



## gobbler14 (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello from southern missouri. I've been shootin' bows since I was 6 or seven and it's great to see other people who share my interest.


----------



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)

Where are you in Southern MO gobbler14? Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## gobbler14 (Jun 11, 2007)

Sparta/Bruner area


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*hi there*

hi there and welcome


----------



## BowtechJim (Feb 24, 2007)

hello and welcome im from southwest missouri


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

Welcome to AT gobbler14. Good to see another Missourian here.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk gobbler14. Have fun here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

to ArcheryTalk.


----------



## MoBowman (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey Gobbler14, losts of good info here, welcome to the site.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------

